# How can you stay warm when...



## Aladdin (Nov 21, 2021)

The electricity is rationed / cut off this winter
Natural gas gets rationed/ cut off this winter
You cant burn coal, wood or other fossil fuels where you live.


----------



## RainbowTown (Nov 21, 2021)

Tap into next door's gas and electricity supply.


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 21, 2021)

RainbowTown said:


> Tap into next door's gas and electricity supply.


😁

I meant when the country starts rationing electricity ans gas...as is on the cards here in Ireland this winter...


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Ax^ (Nov 21, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> 😁
> 
> I meant when the country starts rationing electricity ans gas...as is on the cards here in Ireland this winter...



has you house not got a fireplace sugar kane

Get some brikets 


smells nice to


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 21, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> has you house not got a fireplace sugar kane
> 
> Get some brikets
> 
> ...



They're being phased out this year.

I love a turf fire...but its not allowed in cities. 

The octogenarians have 2 gas fires.
I'm trying to persuade them to replace one of them with a logburner.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 21, 2021)

This poll confuses me. Am I guessing what you/i or will be doing! Sorry not sorry. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 21, 2021)

My daughter's fiance who is both an engineer and one of your countrymen (which may or may not be significant) suggested connecting a portable generator to a pump and connecting it to the tap. Then he could run water through the pump and effectively steal electric off the water board. I think he was joking but sometimes I think I don't know that boy as well as I think I do.


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 21, 2021)

cybershot said:


> This poll confuses me. Am I guessing what you/i or will be doing! Sorry not sorry. 🤷‍♂️




What you would do....

The thread title runs into the OP.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 21, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> They're being phased out this year.
> 
> I love a turf fire...but its not allowed in cities.
> 
> ...



ah i'll miss the smell of pete  briquettes burning when i go home 
always hit my nostolga feels


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 21, 2021)

Build a massive bonfire in the garden and heat up bricks/iron lumps, and then cart those into the house when they're red hot.


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Ax^ (Nov 21, 2021)

aye wanna stay warm adopt a few lurchers


----------



## petee (Nov 21, 2021)

you live in a tenement with steam heat coming up the pipes and about 20 years ago the state ordered the owners to improve the boiler.

not actually me:


----------



## spudulike (Nov 21, 2021)

I live in a semi. If I can't afford the gas bill I'll tunnel under next door and tap into their under floor heating.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 21, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Build a massive bonfire in the garden and heat up bricks/iron lumps, and then cart those into the house when they're red hot.


My mam said they used to put large stones in the oven, and then put them in the bed wrapped in a blanket.  DIY hot-water bottle.


----------



## Storm Fox (Nov 21, 2021)

I don't think domestic gas will get cut off. The reason being if domestic gas is cut off it can cause problems as pilot lights go out and air can get into the system. 
I believe they're cut off industry first. Then generation, finally domestic. (I believe this is the correct order, but I might be wrong)

I've purchased an Inverter and I deep-cycle Lead Acid battery. This is to power the boiler control circuits, as I reckon if there are problems then rolling electrical blackouts rather than domestic gas shortages.   
I also have 2 UPS a small one for the TV, Sky box, DVD just to prevent short 1 second or so black-outs from frying the electronics and a larger one for Computer and ADSL gateway.

I yes I know I'm over-prepared, but that's the way I roll 😎


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 21, 2021)

This is all a bit prepper isn't it?  






						I Recommend WPX Hosting
					

Two thumbs up - I recently switched to WPX Hosting and recommend their speed, service and security - they do know what they are talking about when it comes to WordPress hosting.




					uspreppers.com
				












						MRE Meals Ready Eat
					

Buy MRE Meals Ready Eat Nutritious MRE (meal ready to eat) meals in pouch or tin form, the tins can last a whopping 10 years, ideal for serious long term survival food prepping. Simply open and heat up for a tasty nutritious mre meal.




					ukpreppingshop.co.uk


----------



## Storm Fox (Nov 21, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> This is all a bit prepper isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, a little bit, but I don't have a big fuck off gun, or even a little fuck off gun and I'm not a right-wing nut which seems to go hand-in-hand with American Preppers.

I'm also in a semi rural area, and the power supply from 33kV all the way down to 240V is on overhead poles and lots of trees to fall on the lines.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 21, 2021)

spudulike said:


> I live in a semi. If I can't afford the gas bill I'll tunnel under next door and tap into their under floor heating.


I was thinking something along the lines that a semi will help keep me warm 💥


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 21, 2021)

No option for log-burners ? Timber is a renewable resource.

My log-burner ain't an open fire, it will burn seasoned or green wood [and coal at a push, but don't have access to any of that]

And I've been growing my own trees over the past two decades, at least.
I'm only just starting to thin out already dead trees [planted out expecting a certain % to die] before starting to fell the weaker survivors, and I still will not be at that expected % when I've done that.

We have tanked LPG for some cooking, central heating and hot water. 
With the recent stupidly high price rises for LPG, we've been working on alternatives and economising ...


----------



## Jennaonthebeach (Nov 21, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> The electricity is rationed / cut off this winter
> Natural gas gets rationed/ cut off this winter
> You cant burn coal, wood or other fossil fuels where you live.


layers.


----------



## pug (Nov 21, 2021)

Long johns.
You could get some quicklime, I dont know how much you'd need though.


----------



## Saunders (Nov 21, 2021)

I have a lurcher and an open fire. Kerosene is up to nearly 70p/ l, so not ideal.

But, in lean times, I do what my mother used to do. Make a cosy nest in the bedroom. Ideally have an alternative daytime nest in another room. Keep all doors closed. Have curtains or other fabric that you can put against the windows in your cosy nest rooms. Have one or two of those oil filled plug-in radiators that you can switch on 2 hours before you’ll need their warmth. Be active or sleeping. Wear an extra jumper.


----------



## stavros (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Nov 21, 2021)

Saunders said:


> I have a lurcher and an open fire. Kerosene is up to nearly 70p/ l, so not ideal.
> 
> But, in lean times, I do what my mother used to do. Make a cosy nest in the bedroom. Ideally have an alternative daytime nest in another room. Keep all doors closed. Have curtains or other fabric that you can put against the windows in your cosy nest rooms. Have one or two of those oil filled plug-in radiators that you can switch on 2 hours before you’ll need their warmth. Be active or sleeping. Wear an extra jumper.




I've plenty thermals. 
And if the electricity is not cut and gas cut off we would be fine. 
It's when the electricity is cut off that I'm most worried about.
The governement and electric Ireland are saying there will be cuts because 2 of the power plants are closing. And the wind energy created is not enough to beidge3the gap. 

If electricity goes...we have gas for cooking and heating. 
Thermals. 
Wooly jumpers. 
Layers...all grand. 
And we can stay in the kitchen and sittingroom. 

The concern would be that gas is cut at the same time as electricity. 

In that case there wont be any heating. And it'll be bloody awful.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 21, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> ..
> Layers...all grand.
> ..


I have layers, layers are good.


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 21, 2021)

weltweit said:


> I have layers, layers are good.




Elaborate please?
5 layers?
Top AND bottom layers?
🙂


----------



## weltweit (Nov 21, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Elaborate please?
> 5 layers?
> Top AND bottom layers?
> 🙂


I have no layers on my bottom


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 21, 2021)

weltweit said:


> I have no layers on my bottom


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 21, 2021)

weltweit said:


> I have no layers on my bottom



Be seriarse please..  weltweit 


😁


----------



## hash tag (Nov 21, 2021)

weltweit said:


> I have no layers on my bottom


Just the odd err wrinkle perhaps.


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 21, 2021)

Could be another way to stay warm if they all stayed on the bed at the same time..


----------



## weltweit (Nov 21, 2021)

Going to be cold in the morning. 

Perhaps the first bit of winter we had so far.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 21, 2021)

I really hate any kind of heat. It’s like kryptonite. I’d sooner warm myself with a duvet, jumper or jacket than a radiator. I fucking hate the sun.


----------



## xenon (Nov 21, 2021)

I guess I'll put a jumper on, maybe a jacket as well if it gets really cold.

I'd rather be a bit chilly than too hot anyway.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 21, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> miss the smell of pete briquettes burning


(( Pete)) 
Pete Briquette - Wikipedia


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 21, 2021)

I should add that you do probably need a base level of warmth from radiators; letting your pipes freeze will lead to hassle. 
But some folk want places to feel like the equator. It’s horrible for me personally.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 21, 2021)

xenon said:


> ..
> I'd rather be a bit chilly than too hot anyway.


I would rather be warm.


----------



## xenon (Nov 21, 2021)

Nah. It's easier to wear more clothes, put an extra blanket on the bed and the like. I've never not been able to get to sleep due to it being cold.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 21, 2021)

We've only got electric heating so if that goes, we're fucked. I'll be filling up thermos flasks in the staff room at work and bringing them back for hot water bottles. 

Still, at least I can't see any wind turbines from my house. That's the most important thing.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 21, 2021)

supplimenting the heating with menopausal hot flushes.


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 21, 2021)

37% so far have granny's fur coat at the ready..
I have one and in the bitter winter of 2010 I threw it over the bedclothes. 
It was extremely warm.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 21, 2021)

4C here .. 

Got my dressing gown on which keeps my thighs warm.


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 21, 2021)

Ours is a wood burner, rather than an open fire.  It has been good, when the electric has been off.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 21, 2021)

weltweit said:


> I would rather be warm.



don't ever visit Ireland in winter if that's the case


----------



## Saunders (Nov 21, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> I've plenty thermals.
> And if the electricity is not cut and gas cut off we would be fine.
> It's when the electricity is cut off that I'm most worried about.
> The governement and electric Ireland are saying there will be cuts because 2 of the power plants are closing. And the wind energy created is not enough to beidge3the gap.
> ...



Gas and electric cut off throughout the winter sounds rather challenging. What you’re saying does sound like a worst case scenario. Those little camping stoves are quite useful. Especially if you get a few extra bottles of gas. Are you worried about you or worried about other people?


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 21, 2021)

Saunders said:


> Gas and electric cut off throughout the winter sounds rather challenging. What you’re saying does sound like a worst case scenario. Those little camping stoves are quite useful. Especially if you get a few extra bottles of gas. Are you worried about you or worried about other people?



I'm worried about my elderly parents who are in their 80s
 Both have heart failure. They  need to be warm. Usually the place is cosy ... probably a lot warmer than I can stand but they find it just right. 

I am probably worrying too much.  
Hopefully there wont be a need to cut electricity this winter.


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 21, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> View attachment 297677
> 
> Could be another way to stay warm if they all stayed on the bed at the same time..


*M*ittens tend to stay in place better.


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 21, 2021)

Jennaonthebeach said:


> layers.


Laywers burn better.


----------



## Saunders (Nov 21, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> I'm worried about my elderly parents who are in their 80s
> Both have heart failure. They  need to be warm. Usually the place is cosy ... probably a lot warmer than I can stand but they find it just right.
> 
> I am probably worrying too much.
> Hopefully there wont be a need to cut electricity this winter.


Oh gosh they do sound like a worry, but I do also think you might be worrying too much. 
Do you really believe that the gas and electric will be cut off where you live this winter?  Are they able to tell you what they would do if there was no gas or electric?
 In my limited experience, old people have lived through an assortment of privations and have lots of useful advice. My mum was full of opinions; my husbands dad not so much as he had dementia.


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 21, 2021)

Saunders said:


> Oh gosh they do sound like a worry, but I do also think you might be worrying too much.
> Do you really believe that the gas and electric will be cut off where you live this winter?  Are they able to tell you what they would do if there was no gas or electric?
> In my limited experience, old people have lived through an assortment of privations and have lots of useful advice. My mum was full of opinions; my husbands dad not so much as he had dementia.



Its the first time since the 70s that there are warnings about shortages and power cuts. And this time its because the government closed the peat burning power stations and coal burning station. Whilst relying on 2 other power stations and wind farms. The demand for electricity is huge. And they are now saying that there will be cuts. 
They have said they will prioritise hospitals and homes.








						Hospitals and homes prioritised over industry in event of power shortages
					

Prioritisation plan says data centres and large energy users would go off line first




					www.irishtimes.com
				




But that doesnt guarantee they won't cut electricity at maybe off peak times. 

And then you read about issues with natural gas which will impact on Ireland 








						Ireland squeezed by rocketing gas prices as Putin intervenes
					

Ireland could be facing gas shortages into next year as the price of the natural resource continues to be squeezed by low stockpiles, choked supply and international competition.




					m.independent.ie


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 21, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Whilst relying on 2 other power stations


There are only two power stations in Ireland?


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 21, 2021)

their are more than 2 

but the plan was to build a new nuclear reactor before decommisoning some other old coal and peat fired  ones


so the second part happened before the first


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 21, 2021)

There's one hydroelectric power station..
Peat is gone...pretty much. Oil on the way out. Coal gone.
There are more than four but some are being decommissioned because they burn coal and oil and the government signed up to cutting those...climate change etc.

Unfortunately they didnt think to look at consistent alternatives. Wind is just not condistent enough despite  massive expenditure.

The recent problems seem to be because of technical problems / breakdowns. And decommissioning.





__





						Eirgrid confirms outages at three power stations
					





					amp.rte.ie
				




Ideally a nuclear power station would be a solid option.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 21, 2021)

This is interesting - the overall demand is a lot lower than the UK - Ireland currently running around 4.3GW, while the UK about 31GW.  UK is exporting small amounts of power across the Irish Sea.









						Explore the Smart Grid Dashboard
					

Explore energy data in real time for the island of Ireland. See how much energy is being generated, where it's coming from, and how much demand is on the system.




					smartgriddashboard.eirgrid.com
				




UK grid dashboard





__





						G. B. National Grid status
					






					gridwatch.templar.co.uk


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 21, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Ideally a nuclear power station would be a solid option.


Nuclear waste does keep you warm, granted.  Just look at Sellafield and it's forests of palm trees.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 21, 2021)

it also if the united kingdom has a shortage of gas

who is closer to europe


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 21, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> If electricity goes...we have gas for cooking and heating.



although if it's a gas central heating system then it needs the electric to be on for it all to work...


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 21, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> although if it's a gas central heating system then it needs the electric to be on for it all to work...




Shit.
Didnt think of that..

😕


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 21, 2021)

gas fires are a good thing to have (i don't have one in my current place)


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 22, 2021)

you can have battery or other method strikers so its electric mains does not have to be on if main gas piped or from a butane stove


you be suprised with the lack of main gas line piped homes in even dublin


unless it was done quite a while ago its quite an expensive options for some coporation houses


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 22, 2021)

Done christmas with no heating before. The heating oil ran out and the one bloke who did deliveries for it was off til mid January. 

I kept warm by drinking port and coming down with flu.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 22, 2021)

Once the power cuts start and peoples freezers melt and the food spoiled, that's the riot times that even the toffs fear.

Camping stoves...  it's the only safe backup


----------



## NoXion (Nov 22, 2021)

If the electricity went off, I'd be more bothered about the lack of power for my computer, as it's my primary source of entertainment. I've got a hoodie and a blanket I can wrap myself in. Also, since it's winter it gets dark stupidly early so reading would be out of the question too.



farmerbarleymow said:


> Nuclear waste does keep you warm, granted.  Just look at Sellafield and it's forests of palm trees.



Sellafield has a nuclear fuel reprocessing plant. What's being sent there isn't waste, it's recycling.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 22, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Nuclear waste does keep you warm,


I read about some Russian farmers who went on a hunting trip in winter and found some strange electrical boxes that were warm. They snuggled up with them next to their fire for heat. Within days they were all ill and died horrible deaths from radiation poisoning as the nuclear batteries used to power some sort of remote signaling/switching device had just been left in the wilderness.


----------



## NoXion (Nov 22, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> I read about some Russian farmers who went on a hunting trip in winter and found some strange electrical boxes that were warm. They snuggled up with them next to their fire for heat. Within days they were all ill and died horrible deaths from radiation poisoning as the nuclear batteries used to power some sort of remote signaling/switching device had just been left in the wilderness.



I'm not sure I believe that story, or something is missing. RTGs should be safe to be hang round near unless you do something stupid like dismantle it. Googling gives me loads of irrelevant results.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 22, 2021)

NoXion said:


> I'm not sure I believe that story, or something is missing. RTGs should be safe to be hang round near unless you do something stupid like dismantle it. Googling gives me loads of irrelevant results.


sorry, I got wrong country, and only one of the 3 died:

The Lia Radiological Accident

Will take you to the deets


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 22, 2021)

NoXion said:


> I'm not sure I believe that story, or something is missing. RTGs should be safe to be hang round near unless you do something stupid like dismantle it. Googling gives me loads of irrelevant results.


Alpha particles go only a few inches in air.
For Beta, fairly thin sheet metal ...

The usual source for RTGs is an alpha emitter ...
so unless the casing & shielding were damaged or dismantled, then I don't really believe this story.


----------



## xenon (Nov 22, 2021)

NoXion said:


> I'm not sure I believe that story, or something is missing. RTGs should be safe to be hang round near unless you do something stupid like dismantle it. Googling gives me loads of irrelevant results.



Ha. I just Googled it as well and now have the Wiki page on RTGs open.

Also agreed, electricity cut off would mean no entertainment, information, communication for me. Well and no hot food, easy laundering etc. The cold would be the least of it.


----------



## NoXion (Nov 22, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Alpha particles go only a few inches in air.
> For Beta, fairly thin sheet metal ...
> 
> The usual source for RTGs is an alpha emitter ...
> so unless the casing & shielding were damaged or dismantled, then I don't really believe this story.



Looked up the Wiki article for this incident, turned out that two Strontium-90 RTGs had been left abandoned by their former operators, with no warning signs and in a partially dismantled state that left their cores exposed. So when the guys started effectively hugging it, closer than they would have otherwise since the cooling fins had been removed, they got a nasty dose. What didn't help was the lack of recognition from the medics of their symptoms.

I had to put on my hoodie this morning, I wouldn't mind having an RTG in a corner of the room.


----------



## xenon (Nov 22, 2021)

Yep just read that. The abandoned nuclear tech reminded me of Andreeva Bay.









						In 2023, the risky part of Andreeva Bay nuclear cleanup starts
					

Donor countries agree to fund an additional study on how to extract the damaged spent nuclear fuel from Tank 3A.




					thebarentsobserver.com


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 22, 2021)

NoXion said:


> I wouldn't mind having an RTG in a corner of the room.


I suppose that's where the 2 RTGs that were never found are, sat in some farmers cellar used as heat.


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 30, 2021)

Somewhat less impressive than RTGs..

I got thermal underwear...not just a long sleeved top but a pair of thermal leggings. 


BOILING!!


----------



## NoXion (Nov 30, 2021)

I also got some new thermals recently, but my feet still get chilly even with my thick socks.


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 30, 2021)

NoXion said:


> I also got some new thermals recently, but my feet still get chilly even with my thick socks.


I don't want to worry you, but cold feet was the first symptom I noticed when I developed T2 diabetes.  I do hope it's not that, but if you start getting stabbing pains in your toes, go see the doc.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 1, 2021)

19 degrees at the moment, which is not the usual. Otherwise, too cold these winter months. House not insulated, so get layered up and switch on a heater where in rooms.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 1, 2021)

Last night I rediscovered a nice woolly jumper. 

Actually going to get it on again now .... ... ... ...


----------



## weltweit (Dec 1, 2021)

Hmm, better already .. shirt, fleece, woolly jumper, dressing gown


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 1, 2021)

My upgrades this winter are a fleece / quilted body warmer, one or two extra tee shirts and slippers ...
I probably also need to experiment with cheap base layers and I definitely need a fleecy long-sleeved top or two ...
And walking in the park on massively cold days I need some sort of Ninja balaclava - but I'm afraid I might get mistaken for a serial killer ... 

My main *downgrade *is that I no longer cycle home from work and get warmed up that way ...


----------



## weltweit (Dec 1, 2021)

I am now aware that there is such a thing as a Merino base layer. 

Now that I am aware of it, I want one!


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2021)

Sugar Kane ’s granny’s coat is much in demand


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2021)

I would have to keep warm with coats and bedding but I am on the third floor of a block that is well insulated, so wouldn’t suffer too bad


----------



## l'Otters (Dec 1, 2021)

weltweit said:


> I am now aware that there is such a thing as a Merino base layer.
> 
> Now that I am aware of it, I want one!


It’s not a nice texture to have directly on skin.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 2, 2021)

Wearing the heattech jersey and other items picked up recently, does make a difference.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 2, 2021)

l'Otters said:


> It’s not a nice texture to have directly on skin.


Oh, my buddy swears by it.. I wonder if we are talking about the same thing?


----------



## l'Otters (Dec 3, 2021)

very fine knit, merino wool, leggings, vests, long-sleeve T shirts, that sort of thing? 
some probably a blend of merino and polyester or something. 
they must work for some people, they're manufactured and sold in great quantities. maybe other people don't mind the texture. I found it itchy and scratchy, thoroughly unbearable.


----------



## campanula (Dec 12, 2021)

old cashmere jumpers are my gardening base layers. A decent merino knit is OK, tbh, but nothing really beats holey, multiply laundered ancient cashmere.
Sweetheart has just been given a Cowichan jumper (beloved of 1980s Starsky and Hutch TV). The original Cowichans were knitted from dogwool. The Salish Coast dog...a sort of North American native large hairy dog, was combed and spun into the distinctive, shawl-necked sweaters which always feature symbols representing native peoples iconography (nature, animals etc.). Now just knit from sheep wool with additional alpaca, Bloody warm, if a little retro.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 12, 2021)

Sorry to report that we have just sat down in front of the television, me in dressing gown, and Mrs tag has just opened a door to the outside world for some air. 👍


----------



## marty21 (Dec 12, 2021)

We'd have to get the fire place sorted out, we've never used it for a fire in the 25 years we've lived here .


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2021)

I am sat at home topless cos I’m too warm


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 12, 2021)

In bed, layers on, blanket on and pretty damn cold.

That said, temperature reached 17 degrees this afternoon! It's the mornings and nights that are the killer.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 16, 2021)

Heating is off at the moment because it's ridiculously warm and also we just got the bill for the last month's electricity and it's ruinous


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 17, 2021)

Boiler has died.
Last night was pretty cold ... very frosty here this morning..
Woke up around 3am freezing and got out of bed to find granny's fur coat. Threw it on the bed..hopped in.. very cosy. 
Unbelievable the difference it made. 
Still in bed as I have sniffles. 

Cold beating... duvet, blanket and granny's old coat plus a mug of hot tea.


----------

